# Bicycle Heaven Annual Bicycle Show & Swap Meet!



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Feb 27, 2019)

*June 8 & 9 - August 24 & 25, 2019*
*Swap Meet both days 9AM - ??? - Rain or Shine!*
*Vendor Fee $25.00 + Set Up 7AM*

*FOOD, DRINKS & MUSIC!!*
Antique/Classic Bicycles and Parts
New Bicycles and Bicycle Dealers welcome to set up for display
Free vendor spots
Bike Groups Welcome!
RJ Casey Industrial Park
1800 Columbus Avenue on corner of Metropolitan & Columbus
Right off of the Northshore Bike Trail, just blocks from the RIvers Casino
*For More Information:*
*Craig Morrow 412-716-4956 or 412-734-4034*

*In addition, This is a great swap meet for the family, lots to do close to many events in Pittsburgh. The bike trail goes from here all the way to D.C. and is right behind the museum. It is *an* easy bike ride or walk to the Rivers Casino and many other cool places to eat and for the kids, the Carnegie Science Center and lots of hotels. The fantastic Music and art festival will be going on and is an easy bike ride so look that up, there will be lots of fun for all ages. We hope to have a few ride events. Also, Johnny Angels Music Museum / toy store and Get Hip Records will be open during the Bike event we are all in the same building. For set up in the parking lot you can come after 5:30pm Friday no earlier. Please look up bicycleheaven.org  , take the virtual tour and more information on our website. *


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Feb 27, 2019)

More photos...


----------



## bicyclebuff (Feb 28, 2019)

Allways a fun time ,look forward to seeing you guys


----------



## Dave Jackson (Mar 13, 2019)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> *June 8 & 9 - August 24 & 25, 2019*
> *Swap Meet both days 9AM - ??? - Rain or Shine!*
> *Vendor Fee $25.00 + Set Up 7AM*
> 
> ...



BMX 4130 city ride


----------



## Dave Jackson (Mar 13, 2019)

BMX city ride 6/8 and 8/24 10 am. starting at Bicycle Heaven! Details at Facebook/Pittsburgh BMX Old School Racing Group.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 12, 2019)

This is Bicycle Heaven virtual tour, click on to see Bicycle Heaven and more information about the swap meet.
http://andyjohanson.com/2/tour.html


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 12, 2019)

More pictures...... mark your calendar this June 8 - 9, and August 24 - 25, 2019.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 22, 2019)

Looking for some vintage mountain and cruiser bikes.I have a few high paying people coming to the swap to buy.  BRING SOME


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 3, 2019)

BIKE SHOW SWAP MEET THIS WEEKEND JUNE 8 and 9 ,,,yes you can set up friday after 530 ,, bicycleheaven.org  info ,,,  rain or shine


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 7, 2019)

The day before our Swap meet June 8 & 9. Bicycle Heaven


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 12, 2019)

BIKE SHOW SWAP MEET IS THIS AUGUST 24 AND 25,,,


----------



## Dave Jackson (Aug 18, 2019)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> BIKE SHOW SWAP MEET IS THIS AUGUST 24 AND 25,,,




Join the Pgh. BMX Old School Racing Group for another fun filled, 4130 city ride! This time at “twilight”! Meetup at the swap meet parking lot at our canopy at 6 pm., rideoout at 6:30. 

If you haven't joined us previously, what to expect is a flat, 16 mile loop through and around the city. Riding at a moderate pace; start to finish takes just under two hours. It's a fun time full of wheelies, bunny hops, curb blasting, and flatland hijinx. And there's always a refreshment stop halfway through. All BMX are welcome!!

Facebook: Pittsburgh BMX Old School Racing Group 
YouTube: Jackson65j

Check out our latest rides below:


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 21, 2019)

The weather is looking FANTASTIC for the swap meet 2 days of fun in the sun ,,,we have people coming in on Friday after 530.We have BMX and BALLOON TIRE BIKES ROAD BIKES and some 1890s bikes coming in .Stingray Krate bikes always with some mountain bikes ,,Dave Jackson will have a BMX ride and we will have a easy bike ride going down the bike trail to the city / northside  with lots going on and we are by the Rivers Casino and the Stadiums and lots of places to eat and have a few beers .The bike trail is right behind the Bicycle Heaven Museum .,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 26, 2019)

Some photo from out Swap Meet.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 26, 2019)

More


----------

